# Breaded Bullhead.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients

1 tablespoon dry onion soup mix, stir before measuring
1⁄2 cup fat free sour cream
1⁄2 cup dry breadcrumbs
1 tablespoon grated parmesan cheese
1⁄8 teaspoon paprika
4 fish fillets
2 tablespoons light margarine, melted

Directions
combine soup mix with sour cream in a small bowl mix bread crumbs, parmesan cheese, and paprika in a separate bowl or on waxed paper.
dip fillets in sour cream mixture, roll in crumb mixture to coat completely arrange in single layer in a greased shallow baking dish drizzle with margarine bake in 500 oven for 10 to 12 minutes until fish flakes easily when you test it with a fork.

 Al


----------

